# Anyone need a good farm dog?



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm currently looking for a new home for an almost 3 year old German Shepherd/Rottweiler mix. He is very friendly, loves people and kids, and needs a place where he can be outdoors more. Being in the city, he doesn't have any room to exercise and simply doesn't get the activity he needs to be happy. He would be a great farm dog (in fact, he is when we take him out with us), and just needs a nice, rural area to live his life in.

I thought you guys here would be perfect for this. If anyone is interested, please PM me or email me at [email protected].

Willing to meet you halfway or possibly all the way if you aren't too far away. I am in Indianapolis, IN.

Thanks everyone.


----------

